# First Euro Trip, advice needed



## gregz12 (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm making my first trip to Europe this winter. Before I book anything I need to do a little research to find out where to go and what's the best time of year to go.

Here is a little background info about myself hopefully it's useful to point me towards the right hill. I'm 23year old former racer who will be traveling with one other person. My favorite terrain is high alpine, the steeper and scarier the better. My buddy and I are very comfortable riding the most challenging terrain at both Blackcomb and Kicking Horse, (haven't made it to Jackson's Hole yet), we are looking to get the adrenaline pumping in Europe. We are by no means jibbers and not too interested in park.

Just like the rest of the world when I think of Europe I think Chamonix. However we are planning a 3week trip and would like to hit some other hills. I've heard great things about the snow in Switzerland and that the Italian resorts aren't as pricey as Chamonix. 

If you've done a European trip before can you please post some info regarding good resorts to check out. What to expect at these resorts, dealing with rain, extreme cold, lots of hiking, ect. Also what's the best time to go? Currently we are thinking end of February/Early March. When will the Alps be getting the most snow? 

Are there any good web sites I should check out? Basically I'm starting to do my research and would like to be pointed in the right direction.

PS I haven't been on this forum for years and I apologies if a post like this is bad form.

Greg


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

engerberg, andermatt, and davos in swtizerland....la clusaz, la grave in france, and monte rosa in italy are my reccomendations


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

I was in Austria last year in mid-March and went to Saalbach/Hinterglem the week after Easter. The winters in Europe are much shorter at least Austria and we had rain one whole day and on and off another. Alot of the connections between resorts and the lower runs were already closed or bad, lots of dirty snow. The terrain looked nice, but conditions weren't. I was suprised by how early the conditions deteriorated there. On May 1st I had one of the best snow days at Loveland Pass and I'm sure all the snow in Europe was gone. Have fun, go to Prague!! can't miss it! Also I hear that Berlin is a rocking city.


----------

